# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Skype no REEFFORUM

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Pois é. Mais uma novidade de REEFORUM para todos os seus membros.

A partir de hoje, todos os membros que utilizarem o Skype para conversação entre amigos, poderão ligar a todos os membros em REFFORUM.

Para isso, todos os membros que o desejem deverão ir ao seu perfil e actualizar a sua informação, introduzindo o seu Nick de registo no Skype.

Qualquer duvida, não hesitem em questionar  :SbOk2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá copanheiros e companheiras

Foi instalada uma nova funcionalidade que integra o Skype no nosso forum com mais versatilidade do que a que tinhamos até aqui. 

A nova integração só funciona correctamente com a nova versão do Skype 2.0.0.81

Se não têm a versão mais actualizada do Skype podem fazer a actualização *aqui*

No fim de actualizarem o vosso Skype, devrão ir a pasta do Skype: *Ferramentas* -> *Opções* -> *Privacidade* e activar a caixa que diz: *Mostrar meu status na Web*

----------


## Ricardo Santos

:Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Boa Julio, está muito á frente... :SbSourire2: !

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF  :yb677:  

Tenho observado vários membros com uma conta Skype que não está devidamente interligada ao nosso forum, fazendo com que o seu estado em REEFFORUM apareça como OFFLINE.

Éra bom que todos os membros possuidores de conta Skype, observassem este tópico e actualizassem os passos necessários no Skype de modo a que a integração em REEFFORUM ficasse completa e bem feita.

As actualizações necessárias encontram-se descritas no comentário anterior a este.

Obrigado

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá  :Olá:  

Vários membros continuam com o Skype instalado de uma forma não compativel com o nosso forum.

Relembramos a necessidade de activar a função  "*Mostrar meu status na Web"*






> Foi instalada uma nova funcionalidade que integra o Skype no nosso forum com mais versatilidade do que a que tinhamos até aqui. 
> 
> A nova integração só funciona correctamente com a nova versão do Skype 2.0.0.81
> 
> Se não têm a versão mais actualizada do Skype podem fazer a actualização *aqui*
> 
> No fim de actualizarem o vosso Skype, devrão ir a pasta do Skype: *Ferramentas* -> *Opções* -> *Privacidade* e activar a caixa que diz: *Mostrar meu status na Web*

----------

